# red claw swamp crawfish breeding



## dht (Dec 25, 2011)

i have about 9 or 10 red claw swamp crawfish( louisiana crawfish) i really want to breed and raise lots of these guys im having a little trouble getting them to mate. any ideas on how to breed these craws. thankyou in advance. please reply


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

Seperate them all. After the female molts and her shell hardens, she should be ready to go. Add the male to her tank.


----------



## dht (Dec 25, 2011)

well they are all in one tank now ,u think i could just put a male and female in a 1 gallon container for about an hour ,ive been seeing videos of just a male and female in a small container just to mate ,but wasnt sure on the what exactly was going on


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

Most of the time they have been seperated before being placed in a breeding container. Be careful with placing them together where one or both can't get away from one another. If pushed they will kill the other one.


----------

